# Might need some paint correction done.



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

*paint correction & detail???*

hi

at the moment i have a 1999 Vectra which i manage to keep swirl mark free and in stunning condition imo.

but i might be buying a e36 bmw some time in the near future, maybe even as soon as the weekend.

i aint sure what colour it will be, at the moment im looking at a bright red one which i think is called hell hot red?

or maybe one of the dark blues.

i expect being quite an old car the paint wont be in great condition and could well be covered in swirls or if its red faded.

is there any one local who could carry out a paint correction and detail?

and what would you charge?

im in south wales NP13 area.

thanks


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

T598 Dave said:


> hi
> 
> at the moment i have a 1999 Vectra which i manage to keep swirl mark free and in stunning condition imo.
> 
> ...


I'm only just over the bridge mate, will so South Wales no worries.

Cost is dependant on what you want doing & the condition of the car.

PM me if you like.


----------



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

ok thanks

all sorted out now any way.


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

hellrot red lovely red, but hard as nails, spent 52 hours on an 840CI so far, still fair it to do, but done up properly stunning red, although HellRot red is a bit of a wierd name


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

pits said:


> hellrot red lovely red, but hard as nails, spent 52 hours on an 840CI so far, still fair it to do, but done up properly stunning red, although HellRot red is a bit of a wierd name


Loving the dominos pizza box on the weights bench!


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

The wieghts are my brothers, the pizza is mine :lol: still some left if you want it? I hate dominos pizza, horrible stuff, but it was free


----------

